# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  MS Paint Game Of Awesome!

## The Lex

Ok simple, yet fun game.

*The first drawing is: A midget playing a guitar, while riding a dog.* 
The first one to submit the drawing will get to choose the next thing to draw, then whoever draws that thing choose next thing and it goes on for all eternity.

MS PAINT ONLY.

This isn't a game about winning, it's about having fun! *kids go  _yaaaaaayyyyyy_*

KEEP IN MIND that the general forum rules obviously apply. 
No discrimination, racism, porn etc etc

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Alright. Next person is to draw..

"A Monkey riding a Unicycle, and the unicycle is on the seat of a zamboni."

What is a zamboni you ask?
[spoiler]

[/spoiler]

----------


## Sneakylemons

*

Draw a caveman riding a T-Rex*

----------


## AfterMidnight

> *
> 
> Draw a caveman riding a T-Rex*


FFFFFFFFFUU- BY THE MINUTE!
[spoiler] for some reason i thought he had to play a guitar lolfail, also, its a lowrider lawl[/spoiler]

---------- Post added at 06:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------


HMM.. HMMM... HMMMMMMMMMMM
Draw elephant riding... ANOTHER ELEPHANT!
Mind the PG rating lol

----------


## Sneakylemons

*
he is cute =)*

----------


## Dobbs

NOO didn't see you post.

[spoiler]My awesome paint skills to the max. (sorry for the thin line)
[/spoiler]

What you want me to draw?

----------


## Sneakylemons

*
=)
Draw a square inside a circle inside a triangle inside a heart inside a carebears stomach*

----------


## Dobbs

Batman's bat

----------


## The Lex

yeah idk wtf this is..

Next: DRAW YOURSELF

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Yes, my boobs are huge.

Draw a raptor jesus riding a jesus.

----------


## Sneakylemons

*D[S] is a gurl?!*

----------


## I Hypnotoad I

Alright, now draw a picture of The Lex smoking a blunt that has rainbow smoke.
oh and he's munching on cheez-its at the same time.

----------


## Sychotix

> *D[S] is a gurl?!*


And she can draw in paint too!

EDIT: Fine... since nobody else wants to take up the last one... here is what i came up with.



Next person draws Godzilla drinking egg nog and eating cookie dough, while watching an old godzilla movie with his friend mothra.

----------


## Ground Zero

Epic 10 second paint skills there.

D[Sky] looks like somebody out of a Japanese art comic.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Next person draw Apoc trying to fix the MMOwned server.

----------


## The Lex

This is not meant to be offensive or anything, I think Apoc is a great dev <3

----------


## Sneakylemons

[spoiler]*
 love you apoc[/spoiler]
FUUUUUUU- DAMN YOU LEX!

draw a computer getting into a sword fight with a ninja rock*

----------


## AfterMidnight

Draw mario fighting wario

----------


## Opirity

now you draw me (yes opirity!!)

----------


## Skunk5

Next person draw a murloc!

----------


## Ground Zero

> This is not meant to be offensive or anything, I think Apoc is a great dev <3


That there made my day.

----------


## Zantas

*
Not your day GZ =D*

----------


## The Lex

To keep it going:



> Next person draw a murloc!




Next person draw KuRIoS as a hippie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AfterMidnight

Counting in several factors such as I not knowing how Kur looks like and not knowing much about the 70's
like.. at all


Draw yourself during your midlife crisis.

----------


## Ground Zero

Draw MMOwned on a Friday night.

----------


## Zantas

Next person draw Totoro!

----------


## Thidan

Totoro
[spoiler][/spoiler]
Original
[spoiler][/spoiler]
Next person draw.... 
Overlord Saurfang battling Sindragosa with a pink teddybear while riding on a Celestial SteeD!

----------


## AfterMidnight

> Next person draw.... 
> Overlord Saurfang battling Sindragosa with a pink teddybear while riding on a Celestial SteeD!


 Oi! No editsies! I was looking forward to the original result XDD
Also, keep it real :X thats just a maaad tough request lol

edit: 

(Yes, Saurfang is as big as sindragosa (bigger actually), game mechanics just couldn't handle loading him at his orignally intended size.

Draw... hmm... draw imaginationland

----------


## Thidan

> Oi! No editsies! I was looking forward to the original result XDD
> Also, keep it real :X thats just a maaad tough request lol
> 
> edit: 
> 
> (Yes, Saurfang is as big as sindragosa (bigger actually), game mechanics just couldn't handle loading him at his orignally intended size.
> 
> Draw... hmm... draw imaginationland


But you made it!  :Wink:

----------


## Tuckerboy5

Draw umm, Master Cheif (Halo, in my sig) firing a bazooka at a tiny little flower flying in the wind with a volcano erupting onto master cheif in the background.

----------


## AfterMidnight

> Draw umm, Master Cheif (Halo, in my sig) firing a bazooka at a tiny little flower flying in the wind with a volcano erupting onto master cheif in the background.


OBJECTION!
u draw that and ask for thát!?

Well I suppose there are no rules.. :P ill see what i can do, if nobody beats me to it that is

editz:

halo is a pretty cool guy eh kills flowers and doesn't afraid of anything

This time, an actual imagination LAND!
Not a puppet thinking of the words imagination land ~_~ XD

----------


## Zantas

ImaginationLand with beer growing on trees =D


Next person draw a hippo and a zebra drinking scotch and everything takes place inside a big green elephant

----------


## nothinglol

woot i rock at paint

challenge: draw the geico lizard doing a backflip out of an exploding helicopter/draw the geico lizard fighting flo from progressive

----------


## Skunk5

Fail, indeed. Next person draw a pretty unicorn on the toilet.

----------


## AfterMidnight

Dagobert Duck once more yelling at poor ol' Donald  :Frown:

----------


## The Lex

JUST TO CONTINUE IT:


Now: DRAW YOURSELF AS A TRAIN.

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Draw.....Kurios and apoc fighting in old IF while riding planets(like saturn and shit)

----------


## d3rrial

Here you go:


You can draw whatever you want as long as it looks cool  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Problem Officer?


You draw me raging behind my PC.

----------


## d3rrial

loltroll xD

----------


## The Lex

> You draw me raging behind my PC.




Next person draw a rainbow turtle from another universe!

----------


## Phygar

Now draw shrek and donkey getting it on with fiona  :Wink:

----------


## Classicclean



----------

